# S&W Customer Service is great



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

A few weeks ago, I sat down in a chair with my Ported Shield Plus 3.1" Performance Center pistol in my leather OWB holster... And, I damaged the crown of the barrel - when it banged against the arm rest of the chair. My OWB holster doesn't cover the entire bottom of the gun, so the gun hit the arm rest very, very hard.

On one part of the barrel, I took the black finish off, and there was some slight damage where the rifling ends. Then, when I shot the gun, it seemed like the normal accuracy was off just a little.

I contacted S&W - at first, they told me to buy a new barrel from a 3rd party company. But, I explained that you can only buy version 1 and 2.0 Shield barrels. No one is yet selling Shield Plus barrels, let alone a ported one. I was then sent a shipping label to send the gun in.

I did send it in, and I put a note stating that I would like to BUY a new barrel if possible. I asked them to contact me and I would give them a credit card. Well, after about 3 weeks, I got the pistol back. They GAVE me a new barrel. And, I went today and shot it finally. Gun works great now!

I am impressed that they replaced the barrel for free, when it was my stupid error that resulted in the damage. Plus, they paid for shipping both ways!


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

Can't get no better than that.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Shipwreck said:


> A few weeks ago, I sat down in a chair with my Ported Shield Plus 3.1" Performance Center pistol in my leather OWB holster... And, I damaged the crown of the barrel - when it banged against the arm rest of the chair. My OWB holster doesn't cover the entire bottom of the gun, so the gun hit the arm rest very, very hard.
> 
> On one part of the barrel, I took the black finish off, and there was some slight damage where the rifling ends. Then, when I shot the gun, it seemed like the normal accuracy was off just a little.
> 
> ...


They knew you were an interweb celeb.😉


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Goldwing said:


> They knew you were an interweb celeb.😉


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

That is way above and beyond. Kudos to S&W


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

Nice to hear a good outcome from customer service..


----------



## mur.cap (7 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> A few weeks ago, I sat down in a chair with my Ported Shield Plus 3.1" Performance Center pistol in my leather OWB holster... And, I damaged the crown of the barrel - when it banged against the arm rest of the chair. My OWB holster doesn't cover the entire bottom of the gun, so the gun hit the arm rest very, very hard.
> 
> On one part of the barrel, I took the black finish off, and there was some slight damage where the rifling ends. Then, when I shot the gun, it seemed like the normal accuracy was off just a little.
> 
> ...


I'm impressed too because I called them for concerns with the 5946 barrels which I'm told are having problems like exploding but they won't just replace it without sending the entire
handgun in to them. But mostly their warranties are lifetime.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

mur.cap said:


> I'm impressed too because I called them for concerns with the 5946 barrels which I'm told are having problems like exploding but they won't just replace it without sending the entire
> handgun in to them. But mostly their warranties are lifetime.


Yea, I didn't see the need to send in the entire gun. I just needed a new barrel. But as they picked up shipping, I went with it.

S&W has a habit of NOT directly selling barrels on most of their guns. So, I knew the only shot I might have of getting a new barrel was to send in the entire gun.


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

mur.cap said:


> but they won't just replace it without sending the entire
> handgun in to them.


That's for liability issues there, even though everyone that owns a handgun has taken the barrel out and put it back in it's still considered the internal working part of the gun.

They also want to make sure it fits in your gun without any problems. people do weird things to guns to try and make them work better. People are so sue happy today companies have to do things they didn't use to have to.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, at least one gun maker is solid.


----------



## Bookemdano (8 mo ago)

My only experience with S&W Customer Service is a few years back. I'd ordered a S&W
light for a pistol that came with no battery. I called them and asked about getting one sent to
me. They not only sent me a battery, but a pack of 10 batteries, a cap, a handful of ink
pens and a T-shirt. I realize they give out the shirts, pens and caps at functions like
they were free, but the 10 batteries when all I wanted was the one I'd paid for gave
them good marks from me.
Dano


----------



## mur.cap (7 mo ago)

I think Smith is the only manufacturer which will provide a lifetime warranty and decent service contract. I'm on the Big Apple (rotten core) so they won't send gun parts they say.


----------



## MP Gunther (5 mo ago)

berettatoter said:


> Well, at least one gun maker is solid.


There's a few out there, it's just the bad ones that leave a stain on the industry


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

Sig Sour has had my Virtus PCP bottle now for almost two months. called them and FINALLY got hold of a live person and he said they have it and haven't sent it back yet. i wanted to say well duh! 🤣 that was a week ago and still nothing.

Don't think i ever had to call for service on a smith, they have all been good except maybe this 10mm. i'm going to try it again with different ammo. but can't now but it's next to be shot when i can again. the old smith revolvers are bulletproof.


----------



## vermontdane (Oct 28, 2012)

SIG used to have an ad line "To Hell and Back". My experience was this referred to their customer service. My SIG P229 Equinox takedown lever came loose after the 2 mag through it.
At least a month with lines like "production line gets the part first". Sorry to hear they have not improved. Kimber is beyond outstanding, with S&W and Ruger great when it comes to customer service in my experience.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

vermontdane said:


> SIG used to have an ad line "To Hell and Back". My experience was this referred to their customer service. My SIG P229 Equinox takedown lever came loose after the 2 mag through it.
> At least a month with lines like "production line gets the part first". Sorry to hear they have not improved. Kimber is beyond outstanding, with S&W and Ruger great when it comes to customer service in my experience.


I think each person can get a different result from the same company, sometimes. I've seen many Kimber nightmares of poor customer service posted on gun forums


----------



## mur.cap (7 mo ago)

It's seems to be a point of expectation. As firearms enthusiasts we like to believe the people on the other end hold the same feelings. We we call a manufacturer who we believed in, we reach out not just as a consumer but almost in a religious manner melding the 2A, being Patriots, community-oriented and society protectors with an iconic "device" symbolic of America. Sometimes the person on the other end of the conversation seems more like a range merchant, like the one you cook-on.


----------



## mur.cap (7 mo ago)

t's seems to be a point of expectation. As firearms enthusiasts we like to believe the people on the other end hold the same feelings. We we call a manufacturer who we believed in, we reach out not just as a consumer but almost in a religious manner melding the 2A, being Patriots, community-oriented and society protectors with an iconic "device" symbolic of America. Sometimes the person on the other end of the conversation seems more like a range merchant, like the one you cook-on.


----------

